# NAD: 1978 Marshall JPM 2204



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

*NAD: 1978 Marshall JMP 2204*

(Damn autocorrect! Changed the thread title and I posted before I realized. Oh well...)

Promised myself I wasn't going to buy any big ticket gear this year, but then I stumbled upon this excellent example of a 1978 Marshall JMP 2204. I thought about it for a day or two, deciding whether I should break my promise to myself. But who am I kidding!! Considering I was on more than a year long search for the right JMP, and passed on several for various reasons, how could I pass on the opportunity to own this fine, near all original, Canadian edition Marshall. I own, and have owned several killer guitars, but nothing but modern tube amps, and never a serious Marshall. So today I welcomed this amazing piece of gear to my arsenal. The condition is near flawless, with only the slightest of marks on the tolex, as though it has sat safely in a studio for most of its life. I nearly had to pry the amp from the seller's grip today, and I understand why. The tone, the operation, the condition, everything is just amazing!

After making the purchase, I went straight to my rehearsal space, plugged it in and spent the next 4 hours in Les Paul-Marshall heaven, with tone a la Paul Kossoff. It's like nothing I've experienced before. While not exactly the type of music I play, it's some of the tone I measure all my euphoric Les Paul, screaming lead and killer vintage crunch against. Just seems it's how a Les Paul and Marshall should sound together, and there's just something about that Paul Kossoff tone that makes me crazy, and this is the closest I've ever come to it. I play a dirtier and more overdriven tone, so I put my Timmy pedal in front with a little boost, some OD and a ittle EQ, and just like that had that tone I've been after forever and only dreamed of until now. Even without the Timmy, the tone is every I've wanted. Can you tell I'm in love? lol

Thanks for taking a moment to read my post and sharing in my love and excitement. It's a big one off my list! (Now for the next one on my list. haha)


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

That's an awesome piece of history man, wow! Great score!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's in really nice shape, congrats!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, that thing is minty fresh! A JMP is one of my 'bucket list' items as well.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

If that don't give you a woody, I don't know what would.

sweet deal!


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an '83 and love it. One of my faves for sure. This one looks stunning!


----------



## Atomic'76 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sweet amp man! I have a '78 2204 too and it will never leave me. I know EXACTLY what you are talking about with the tone.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice score! Looks like it`s in great shape!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh yeah, congratulations, that is a beauty!!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Killer! That's a real beauty!


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats! Wow, it looks just like my old '78 CSA (Canadian export)..Wonder if it's the same one?



The serial:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Great score. 

And thank you. I was toying with the idea of moving my '69 20W b/c I rarely get to turn it up but what the france was I thinking.


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

krall said:


> Congrats! Wow, it looks just like my old '78 CSA (Canadian export)..Wonder if it's the same one?


Ha! That's the one! Thanks for passing it along. She's in good hands, and will be adored and played lovingly. Lol


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

KV242 said:


> Ha! That's the one! Thanks for passing it along. She's in good hands, and will be adored and played lovingly. Lol


Right on! It's interesting to know where old gear end up. I sold it to a guy in Prince Edward Island a few years ago and that's the last I heard of it..Now in T.O. Cool!

Another pic I have of her along with her "siblings", lol


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

krall said:


> Another pic I have of her along with her "siblings", lol


Papi muy gusto!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

krall said:


> Right on! It's interesting to know where old gear end up. I sold it to a guy in Prince Edward Island a few years ago and that's the last I heard of it..Now in T.O. Cool!
> 
> Another pic I have of her along with her "siblings", lol


You're either unmarried, a famous rock star, or own a music store. There are no other possibilities.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet mother Jesus! That's one hell of a collection you have!

By the way, congratulation Krall for your purchase!


----------

